# Using Remote when shooting Movies on a 5D MKIII



## bjd (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi, bought a Haehnel Giga T Pro RC unit which works well taking stills, but I haven't been able to
find a way to use it to control the Camera when taking movies. AllI want to do is remotely start and stop
the recording. 

Would anyone happen to know how to do this?

The RC unit allows me to do single shot, continuous shooting and Bulb. If I switch to video mode,
and press "single shot" then the Camera will take a still, which is kind off logical.

Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi, I got the following answer from the maker:
>>Most DSLR’s have a second button to start/stop the video recording. With the Giga T Pro II we control the main camera
>>shutter release button remotely. With most cameras we can therefore only take still pictures (activated by the shutter
>>release button) which is a restriction of the camera.
>>However with some cameras the video start/stop is activated by the same shutter release button (example Canon
>>G10/G11/G12) and with this type of camera you can capture video and still photos.

I had already tried this by using the Camera function of making the shutter release button also stop/start recording
but I couldn't get that to work either.

Cheers


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 26, 2012)

Tether your laptop with long USB and use the EOS utility. You get live view on your laptop and you can remotely change focus and exposure.

If you want to be more remote then tether your laptop and control via your smartphone using the capture one remote shooting app. Liveview and some controls on your phone.

There is a hahnel device called the inspire which may suit for basic stop start record, I opted against it because it only supports NTSC video, not PAL (that is your camera has to be switched to NTSC for the remote live view to work) which is hopeless for me.


----------



## bjd (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Paul,

in this case I want to be in the shot, so using a laptop will not work. The RC transmitter is smaller than a mobile
phone and as such ideal as it can be kept in the pocket. I know there are other solutions, I was hoping to get 
this one to work

BTW this is a Haehnel Device the Giga T Pro.

Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Jun 26, 2012)

I did some more testing, the Camera is not taking stills, it seems to be just flipping the mirror down to
focus or whatever. I have actually been able to start recordings, in normal one-shot mode, just that the 
transmit button must be pressed down the whole way (Just the same as the shutter release on the camera),
but cant find a way to stop the recording.

Better than nothing, as I can go over and stop it if required.

Cheers


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Jun 26, 2012)

bjd said:


> in this case I want to be in the shot



Seems to me that the simplest answer is to just let the camera run. So you've got a few extra seconds of you walking from behind the camera to the set -- so what? Just edit out that part.

b&


----------



## bjd (Jun 26, 2012)

TrumpetPower! said:


> bjd said:
> 
> 
> > in this case I want to be in the shot
> ...



Yep, tried that, and many times it would work for me. But sometimes I have to wait a long
time before I start to film. OK, a bigger CF card would maybe help there. 
Guess I was hoping there would be a simple solution that I couldn't see.

Cheers


----------



## cayenne (Jun 26, 2012)

bjd said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> in this case I want to be in the shot, so using a laptop will not work. The RC transmitter is smaller than a mobile
> phone and as such ideal as it can be kept in the pocket. I know there are other solutions, I was hoping to get
> ...



You could do what I do....set up the camera, set up the shot...hit start and walk into the frame and do whatever you're wanting to film...finish and walk over and hit the stop button.

Then...just edit the film in post to cut out your walking in and out of frame....easy peasy.

I do this with my cooking videos...just make sure I have a hand towel to wipe my hands before touching the camera..although once when I had hands messy from making sausage...well, I just used my tongue to hit the stop button....works in an emergency.


I started keeping towels near the camera after that one.

cayenne


----------



## bvincents (Jun 26, 2012)

Just tried this on my 5D III:
1. set the camera in movie mode.
2. press the MENU Button
3. got the 5th page (first Icon)
4 set the movie shoot btn to use both posibilities (start/stop and the ususal fire btn)
5. use an RC1 (cheapest remote) press the button and as soon as the focus is achieved it will
start recording.
regards
Bjarne Vincents


----------



## bjd (Jun 27, 2012)

Bjarne,

yes I got that to work too,


bjd said:


> I did some more testing, the Camera is not taking stills, it seems to be just flipping the mirror down to
> focus or whatever. I have actually been able to start recordings, in normal one-shot mode, just that the
> transmit button must be pressed down the whole way (Just the same as the shutter release on the camera),
> but cant find a way to stop the recording.


But can you get it to stop too?
Cheers


----------



## bjd (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi,
I heard back from Haehnel again. This was the answer:

Q: 
The 5D MKIII has a movie start/stop button, but also has a feature where the shutter release button
can be mapped to the "Movie Shoot Button" as well. But I couldn't get this to work with the Giga,
therefore I had been wondering if other setting were required aswell?

A:
Yes, the 5D MK III has this function and it will allow start/stop video via any of the remote controls.

So the problem seems to be at my end somewhere. Anyway thanks very much to Haehnel for answering,
very good customer service IMHO. 

Cheers Brian


----------

